# No Butts to be found...



## Unique Name (Jan 9, 2019)

So, for my first ever smoker journey I was looking to do Boston Butt but couldn't find one of those so I picked up a picnic roast.
Will this be ok to smoke for a newbie?
Any info would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you for any and all replies!


----------



## motocrash (Jan 9, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.Yes,it's a good noob smoke,it'll teach patience
Hit this thread from a few days ago...
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/11-lb-picnic-with-pics.283147/#post-1914749


----------



## Unique Name (Jan 9, 2019)

motocrash said:


> Welcome to the forum.Yes,it's a good noob smoke,it'll teach patience
> Hit this thread from a few days ago...
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/11-lb-picnic-with-pics.283147/#post-1914749


Thanks for the link!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 10, 2019)

Shoulders are a little more work to remove the skin. They also have a bigger bone than a Butt. However, they cook up about the same and are equally tasty...JJ


----------



## podzap (Jan 10, 2019)

Where I live, they also do not sell "butts" but they often sell a large cut called "porsaan niska" (pig's neck). Those seem to be about 10-15% fat (I would really like a bit more fat), and come in boneless pieces that weigh between 2-2.5kg (4.5-5.5 lbs). From what I can tell, the pig's neck is fairly similar to the boston butt.

Since that's all I can get, I use the same cut for smoking pulled pork as well as making sausage.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 10, 2019)

Great smoke for someone just learning! 

Good luck

Scott


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 10, 2019)

As said it will work fine. Butts here this week at Acme is $.99 lb and Food Lion also.

Warren


----------



## Unique Name (Jan 10, 2019)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Great smoke for someone just learning!
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Scott


Hey, HBRS!
Thanks for the reply...
Question
Any idea on a general answer as to how long a 10lb picnic would smoke for?
I understand that there are all kinds of variable, I was just looking for a ballpark.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 10, 2019)

Unique Name Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 11, 2019)

Unique Name said:


> Hey, HBRS!
> Thanks for the reply...
> Question
> Any idea on a general answer as to how long a 10lb picnic would smoke for?
> I understand that there are all kinds of variable, I was just looking for a ballpark.



You can figure 2 hours per pound at 225-250. 250-275, 1.5 per. 300+ about 1 hour per pound. Anticipate a stall when the IT hits 160. This can be an hour or two. Wait it out or pan or foil wrap it, with a liquid of choice (see below) and finish in the oven. This will get you to an Internal Temp  (IT) of 205°F.
You are looking for a probe to slide in with no resistance. Rest 30 minutes on the counter and pull it. If done early, wrap in foil and towels and rest in a cooler for as long as needed. It will stay hot for about 5 hours.
You might enjoy one of these Finishing Sauces...JJ
*Foiling Juice / Sweet Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs (or Butt) Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

 2T Apple Cider Vinegar.

Optional : Add 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Glaze.

Simmer to desired consistency.

*For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork: *Make a Double batch, skip the Butter.

If you plan to Foil the meat, add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 160°F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten, the meat should be shiny and juicy but not swimming in sauce. Serve while hot...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

If you choose to Not Foil or Pan the Butt. Add the Finishing Sauce to the pulled meat before serving. Add the hot Finishing Sauce a little at a time until the Pork is moistened, again the meat should be shiny but not swimming in sauce.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crock pot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crock pot to 165*F and Serve.

I was AMAZED...No additional sauce needed. ENJOY...JJ

*Tangy Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

This is more of an Eastern North Carolina style Finishing Sauce...

2 C Apple Cider Vinegar

2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste

1/4C Brown Sugar

1T Smoked Paprika

2 tsp Granulated Garlic

2 tsp Granulated Onion

2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper

1 tsp Celery Salt

1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Red Pepper Flake. Add more if you like Heat.

1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. This is a thin sauce, bring just to a simmer and remove from heat. Adjust sweetness by adding Brn Sugar or additional Vinegar as desired...Makes about 2 Cups.

For a *Lexington Style Dip* add, 1/2C Ketchup and 1-3tsp Red Pepper Flakes...JJ

*POP Sauce*

2C Cola

1/2C Apple Cider Vinegar

2T Rub, whatever's on the meat.

1T Mustard

1T Molasses

1T Colgin Hickory Liquid Smoke (optional)

Add all to a pot and bring to a simmer, for 5 minutes.

For Finishing Sauce, keep warm and add to meat.


----------

